# [V] viele Filme auf BluRay, HD-DVD und DVD



## hailtotheking (27. September 2009)

*Blu Ray*

Wächer der Nacht/Wächter des Tages
 Import aus UK, 2 Filme in einer Hülle, mit Hochglanzschuber
 identisch zu den deutschen Disks, Ton dt, engl, franz und russisch



*HD-DVD*

 the good shepherd
 dt. Version

Daylight
 dt. Version

Abbitte
 Uk. Disk mit dt. Ton, noch neu und OVP



*DVD*

Band of Brothers
 dt. Erstauflage in der Tin-Box, FSK18 uncut
 die DVDs sind leider ein wenig verkratzt, Tin ist in sehr gutem Zustand, hätte die Disks nicht verleihen sollen...

A.I. - Künstliche Intelligenz
 2 DVD Version im Digipak

Hot Fuzz
 dt. Single Disk

The Rock
 Deluxe Edition, 2 DVDs, FSK18 uncut

Black Hawk Down
 Special Edition, 2 DVDs im Digipak

Blade Trinity
 Extended Version, 2 DVDs im Steelbook, FSK 18 uncut

Braveheart
 dt. Single Disk

The Island
 UK Import ohne dt Ton, Single Disk


 wenn nicht anders angegeben, handelt es sich bei allen Filmen um die deutsche Auflage, in gutem Zustand


----------



## hailtotheking (29. September 2009)

update:

 neu hinzugekommen

*Sin City DVD*
 Recut and Extended Box aus Australien, mit dt. Ton
www.ofdb.de/view.php
 inkl Comic "The Hard Goodbye" (in englischer Sprache)


----------



## hailtotheking (6. Oktober 2009)

noch ein kleines update:

*Twin Peaks Season 1 und 2.1*
 die beiden Serienboxen hätt ich auch noch abzugeben, dt. Auflagen


----------

